# Anyone here with experience living in NC?



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

NC as a final destination is looking imminent, the Raleigh area specifically. 

In general a quite nice and safe place. 

A bit daunting given how spread out it is, to find an area that is both safe and within walking distance to stores, as the wife won't be driving for some time so can't have her stuck at home all day. 

After a few weeks of research I am not much closer to a landing point, that is, a place to live for the first 1-3 months until we find our way around. 

There are some quite nice short-term apartments ther, so far many seem to be deep in the burbs.

Not to mention, I have to quickly get a car for getting to work.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Walkscore.com is a useful screening tool to help identify walkable neighborhoods. It's not a substitute for on-the-ground investigation, but it can help narrow down the housing search area. Also pay attention to public transit route maps and schedules. It can be quite helpful if you have a viable public transit option to/from work, too. You can start your investigation here.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As everywhere else - living witching walking distance of amenities depends on your budget. 

Women are capable of learning how to drive especially when they want to


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

That's quite useful, thanks!


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

Fascinating


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Jun 18, 2016)

I lived in Raleigh for 20 years but now in Italy. It has grown and traffic is an issue. We will be moving back there in Jan '17. You don't mention where you will be working. I would get as close as possible to your work. Are you moving school age children? Downtown is booming now and there are new buses that circulate I don't know if they come as far out as Cameron Village which is the first big shopping area outside downtown. 

I am interested in the short term rentals that you have found because we will also need one but it has to be handicapped accessible and not cost a fortune. Also furnished.


----------



## Haywood01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Sardonicus,

My wife and I moved to the Raleigh area last September, and we are loving it over here.

Firstly, we have found that you need a car to reach virtually anywhere. You are allowed to drive her for up to 60 days, on your UK license. At that point, you need to have an NC license (easy test to pass, need liability insurance first).

There are some areas that have apartment complexes fairly near to the main shopping areas, but they are few and far between, and are pretty costly. Somewhere you could look at is Brier Creek. It is a little way out, but there is so much to walk to, you would not be at a loss for shops\bars\restaurants etc. Again, a little costly, but the area is good.

Some area recommendations, from our investigations:
Cary - Nice houses, smallish plots of land, lots of families. Lots of shops and things do within a short drive. Lots of Brits move here! 5 minute drive to most amenities.
North Raleigh - More established houses. Larger plots of land. A little further out, but more space to move around. 10 minute drive to most amenities.
Wake Forest (where we have just bought a house) - up and coming town. Bustling with lots to do. 10 minute drive to most amenities. Near to most auto shops, so easiest to buy a car! 

This is just our experience - other people on the forum may have other ideas of what I have just written!

I wish you luck and I hope you enjoy the Raleigh area as much as we do!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Jun 18, 2016)

Cary does have a lot to offer and is about to get a Wegman's, really nice grocery based in upstate NY. Recently opened in Cary is a Publix (grocery chain from FL) and there are two big Asian super markets, Super H and Grand Mart. And I think they are also going to get a Lidl. 
As you can tell grocery stores are a big deal to me. I think there is an Aldi in Raleigh and also one out near Wake Forest. There is a very good Thai place in Wake Forest also. Haywood if you are interested I'll try to remember the name.
Sardonicus most of the city is nice. I would try to get as close as possible to your work.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

carolinaonmymind and Haywood01 - thansk for your responses, and I would like to correspond with you offline, but I think you need to make more posts in order to PM you


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Jun 18, 2016)

Sardonicus, I need to make more posts also. Later today, I'll write a bit about Cameron Village where we will be moving to in January


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

Great - am keen to hear more as, after a lot of research on the various locales, CV is my #3 place under consideration, with North Hills as #1, and surprisingly as I thought it too suburban a setting, Cary as #2, which I added as it is closer to the office. Also keen to communicate with Haywood01 as even within Cary there is a fair amount of locations.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Jun 18, 2016)

Ahh, yes, North Hills used to be suburbs but it really isn't anymore. But a North Hills to Cary commute.... I don't know how you feel about commuting. I don't think I would pick that. A CV to Cary commute might not be bad. Using Air bnb I was able to find a short term rental in CV that is fully furnished with utilities for $1500 a month. My husband has mobility issues so we just can't rent any thing. Also we are moving no furniture back. 
To get you in the NC frame of mind, you might consider reading any of the Margaret Maron mystery series (Deborah Knott) They are mostly set in the countryside surrounding Raleigh. Should be able to find them online.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, actually the commute is to Morrisville, near the Cisco office, a bit northwest of Cary and closer to 540 than Cary, if that means anything. 

I had a look at AirBnB but gave up early on as didn't find anything I liked; what you found is really good - how long will you stay there?

I am finding the temporary / fully-furnished options to be quite expensive, no surprise there. Can tell you what I know so far.

Margaret Maron - will look into it.

We are also moving with no furniture, scrambling to sell off everything we have as I got sticker shock from the first mover's estimate. Our sea shipment will arrive a month or so after we do so it's just a couple suitcases each.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure how many posts are required to be able to PM and I would guess the board would frown upon posting one of my many email addresses for you two to contact me, might be good to meet up in NC when we are all there.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

What still escapes me about Cary is where there are places to live that have grocery and other stores within a 10-minute walk. North Hills has this but is a much longer commute to work so am trying to find a Cary alternative.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a friend in Cary who has lived there a long time. I have asked her if I can pass along her Facebook info to you. She might be able to answer your questions. 

You could always try for your temp rental around North Hills to see how bad it really is. But I agree that Cary would be better. Sorry I just don't know much about the area. It has really grown since I lived there and there are a lot of subdivisions now. 

I think realtors now call the North Hills area 'mid-town' also.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey! I can now send you a PM.

Haywood01 - hope to connect with you as well offline


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Jun 18, 2016)

A private msg. Great, I have figured out how to read them and hopefully when I get one I can respond to it. My Cary FB friend has agreed that I can give you her name which I would rather do in a private msg. Also if I still have it I can forward info from a nurse that we were considering subletting from. I saw a number of sublets on Craigs list.

When will you be moving?


----------

